# برنامج لعمل دفتر حصر الكميات للأعمال الترابية آلياً



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين​ 
الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات​ 

1- تقديم :
ما من أحد عمل فى مجال المساحة إلا وقد إحتاج فى يوم من الأيام لحساب كميات الحفر والردم لأعمال تسويات ترابية , وغالبا ما يكون مطلوب منه تسليم الأشياء الآتية فى نهاية المشروع :
1- خريطة كنتورية للمشروع .
2- شبكية كل 10 متر أو كل 5 متر للمشروع .
3- كميات الحفر والردم (مُجملة) .
4- دفتر حصر تفصيلى للكميات (Bill of Quantities - BOQ) غالباً ما يكون عبارة عن ملف إكسل مع ملف أو اكثر أوتوكاد لبيان الرسومات التوضيحية للحسابات التفصيلية . 
وأيا ماكان البرنامج الذى تستخدمه لحساب كميات الحفر والردم :​ 
* Land Development Desktop​* SDR Mapping And Design
* Surfer Ver. x

أو أى برنامج آخر فإنك تستطيع الحصول على المطالب الثلاثة الأولى بسهولة .
لكن الأهم هو دفتر حصر الكميات لأنك لا تستطيع أن تقدم للإستشارى (أو ممثل صاحب المشروع) فاتورة أعمال (مستخلص) بها سطرين فقط مثل :
* كميات الحفر = 219 متر مكعب
* كميات الردم = 280 متر مكعب
ولكن يجب عليك تقديم حسابات تفصيلية يستطيع أن يراجعها ويتحقق من صحتها قبل ان يعتمد لك الكميات وبالتالى قيمة الفاتورة (المستخلص) , هذا الحساب التفصيلى هو دفتر حصر الكميات ( Bill of Quantities - BOQ ) 
فإذا كان المشروع عبارة عن تسويات لأراضى فضاء لمدينة جديدة أو مخطط جديد فإن أكثر القائمين
على حساب الكميات غالبا ما يقسم الأرض إلى قطاعات عرضية على مسافات متساوية هى نفسها مسافة الشبكية (10 متر أو 5 متر) ويحسب مساحات القطاعات كما يفعل فى قطاعات الطرق غير انه لايوجد ميول جانبية هنا ومن القطاعات يحسب الكميات ويقدم جدول حساب الكميات مع رسومات القطاعات كدفتر حصر كميات للإستشارى أو مُمثل المالك.​ 
وهذه الطريقة غالباً ما تحتاج لأعمال مكتبية يدوية كثيرة , أقصد بذلك أعمال يدوية على الكمبيوتر وهى تستهلك وقتاً لا بأس به فضلاً عن إحتمال الخطأ البشرى .
وقد مر بى فى حياتى العملية مرتين على الأقل أن الإستشارى لم يوافق على طريقة القطاعات لأنه يراها غير دقيقة بالدرجة الكافية من وجهة نظره (بل إن بعضهم يراها تزيد فى كميات المقاول عن الذى تم تنفيذه بالفعل – وأحياناً أشاطرهم الرأى لأسباب يضيق المقام عن ذكرها الآن) وفى هذه الحالة يطلب الإستشارى من حاسب الكميات أن يُقسم الأرض إلى شبكية كل 10 متر أو كل 5 متر ويحسب لكل خلية (مربع 10م × 10 م) أو (مربع 5 م × 5 م ) كمياته سواء حفر أو ردم ثم يجمع كميات الخلايا بعضها إلى بعض لحساب الكميات الكلية بنوعيها حفر وردم وذلك طبعاً فى ملف إكسل وترقم الخلايا (مربعات الشبكية) بأرقام مسلسلة على كل من لوحة الأوتوكاد وفى ملف الإكسل .​ 
ولعمل دفتر حصر الكميات للأعمال الترابية بطريقة آلية نستخدم برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 ​ 
البرنامج يبدو كما فى الصورة التالية:​ 





​ 
2- فكرة عمل برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0​برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 يقوم بحساب وكتابة دفتر حصر الكميات لأعمال التسوية الترابية مع تجهيز ملف أوتوكاد به الرسم المساعد والموضح للحسابات​ 
2-1 البرنامج يطلب منك :
ملف أوتوكاد مرسوم عليه نقاط الشبكية سواء 5م × 5م أو 10م × 10م أو أى مسافة أخرى للشبكية , الصورة التالية لشبكية 5م × 5م :​ 




​ 

والصورة التالية توضح جزء من هذا الملف عن قرب :​ 




​ 
حيث :
* الرقم المكتوب باللون الأخضر هو رقم النقطة .
* الرقم المكتوب باللون الأحمر هو منسوب النقطة .
* الرمز × هو شكل النقطة الذى يمكن تغييره من القائمة [ Format > Point Style ] .​ 
يجب أن تكون كل نقطة من نقاط الشبكية فى ملف الأوتوكاد معلوم لها إحداثىZ (المنسوب) , أى انك لو إستعملت الامر LIST يظهر لك إحداثيات النقطة ومنسوبها كما هو موضح باللون الأزرق:​ 




​ 
لاحظ :
كلمة Point المُعلمة باللون الأصفر تدل على ان النقطة هى نقطة حقيقية وليست Block أو Attribute أو أى شىء آخر.​ 
2- البرنامج يعطيك:
أولا: نفس ملف الأوتوكاد المُدخل وقد تم ترقيم مربعات الشبكية (دعنا نسميها خلايا) بأرقام مسلسلة ويُكتب كل رقم بلون مختلف حسب نوع الخلية :
1- الخلية الحفر تأخذ رقم لونه أصفر .
2- الخلية الردم تأخذ رقم لونه أزرق (سماوى) .
3- الخلية التى جزء منها حفر وجزء منها ردم تأخذ رقم لونه بنفسجى .
فى الخلية التى جزء منها حفر وجزء منها ردم يتم رسم الخط الفاصل بين الجزء الحفر والجزء الردم وهو خط تقاطع مستوى التسوية مع الأرض الطبيعية وهو مايسمى بـ Zero Cut And Fill Line 
يرسم هذا الخط باللون الأحمر , بحيث أنه عند إنتهاء البرنامج من العمل يكون قد رسم خطوط الكنتور الناتجة من تقاطع مستوى التسوية مع الارض الطبيعية وهو نفسه كنتور منسوب التسوية المطلوب ,
إنظر الصورة التالية للملف بعد إنتهاء البرنامج من العمل :​ 




​ 
ثانياً: كذلك يُعطيك البرنامج (كمخرجات) ملف إكسل Excel من النوع Csv , بحيث يكون كل صف فى الملف يخص خلية (مربع) من خلايا الشبكية وفيه كل بياناتها وهى :
1- رقم الخلية , وهو نفسة الرقم الذى يكتبه البرنامج وسط الخلية فى ملف الأوتوكاد .
2- رقم كل نقطة من الأربعة نقاط التى تمثل أركان الخلية الأربعة .
3- الفرق بين منسوب التسوية ومنسوب الأرض الطبيعية عند كل ركن من أركان الخلية الأربعة , وهو إما عمق الحفر أو إرتفاع الردم عند كل ركن من أركان الخلية.
4- نوع الخلية حفر أم ردم أم تحتوى على جزء حفر وآخر ردم معاً .
5- متوسط عمق الحفر أو إرتفاع الردم للخلية أى :
مجموع قيم عمق الحفر أو إرتفاع الردم عند الأركان الأربعة للخلية مقسوماً على 4 .
6- مساحة الخلية .
7- حجم كميات الاتربة فى الخلية وهو يساوى حاصل ضرب البند 5 × البند 6 .
وفى آخر الجدول تقرير إحصائى تفصيلى .
ويخرج ملف الإكسل Csv يشبه الصورة التالية بدون أى تهيئة Formatting:​ 


 

ولكن بقليل من التهيئة Formatting ممكن أن يصبح هكذا :​ 





وهذا تفسير ماتعنيه عناوين رؤوس الأعمدة فى ملف الإكسل :
1- رقم الشكل (الخلية) سواء كانت مربع أم مثلث Shape No..
وهذا الرقم هو نفسه الرقم الموضوع فى منتصف الخلية ليدل عليها فى ملف الأوتوكاد
2- النقطة الاولى فى الخلية P1 .
3- عمق الحفر (أو إرتفاع الردم) عند هذه النقطة Ht. P1 .
4- النقطة الثانية فى الخلية P2 .
5- عمق الحفر (أو إرتفاع الردم) عند هذه النقطة Ht. P2 .
وهكذا حتى النقطة الرابعة P4 و Ht. P4 حيث ترتيب النقط كما هو موضح فى الصورة التالية :
6- نوع الخلية حفر ام ردم C or F وهذا العمود يحتوى الحرف C عند الخلية الحفر و F عند الخلية
الردم و C & F عند الخلية التى جزء منها حفر وآخر ردم .
7- متوسط إرتفاعات الأربعة أركان للخلية الحفر M. Ht. C .
8- مساحة الخلية الحفر Area C .
9- حجم الأتربة للخلية الحفر Volume C .
10- متوسط إرتفاعات الأربعة أركان للخلية الردم M. Ht. F .
11- مساحة الخلية الردم Area F .
12- حجم الأتربة للخلية الردم Volume F .​ 
ويبدو التقرير التفصيلى للحسابات فى آخر الملف مع البيانات الإحصائية المختلفة هكذا :​ 




​ 

3- الحصول على أفضل النتائج من برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 
حيث اننا قد حسبنا كميات الحفر والردم إجمالاً بواسطة برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب ثم حسبناها تفصيلا خلية بخلية بواسطة برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 فإنه يجب أن تكون الكميات مثماثلة أو قريبة جدا من بعضها , ولكن لو نظرت إلى الصورة التالية (وقد قمت بتوصيل نقاط الشبكية بعضها ببعض حتى تبدو واضحة) نجد أن البرنامج قام بحساب كميات الحفر والردم للمربعات وكذلك للمثلثات الموجودة عند حدالأرض المائل ولكن المساحة المهشرة باللون الأصفر لم يكن فيها نقاط شبكية وبالتالى لم تحسب كمياتها وبالتالى تكون الكميات الناتجة من البرنامج أقل قليلاً من الكميات المحسوبة ببرنامج اللاند ديسكتوب .​ 




​ 

والحل بسيط جداً , حتى نضمن تغطية كل مساحة الأرض بنقاط الشبكية يجب جعل مربعات الشبكية
صغيرة بالقدر الكافى , قد تكون 5م × 5م مناسبة فى معظم المشاريع وأحياناً تكون 2م × 2م ممتازة
والجدول التالى يبين كيف تزداد دقة الحساب كلما قلت مسافة الشبكية .​ 




​ 
أصبح فارق الكميات 18 متر عند إستخدام شبكية كل 2م , أى 4% عن الكميات الصحيحة الناتجة من برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب . وهذه الدقة جيدة جداً حيث ان الـ 4% هو تقريباً نفس الفارق فى الكميات الذى يُحققه برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب مع نفسه إذا حسب نفس المشروع بالطرق الثلاثة المختلفة لمتوفرة لديه وهى :​1- Composit Method .
2- Grid Method .
3- Sections Method .

بل أحيانا تصل الفروق بين الطرق الثلاثة إلى 5% أو أكثر قليلاً من إجمالى الكميات .
وحتى نسبة الـ 5% فهى مقبولة كفارق بين حسابات المقاول والإستشارى​ 
لمزيد من تفصيلات وشروح ومعلومات مفيدة كثيرة ولتعرف كيف تنتج ملف أوتوكاد للشبكية بإستخدام برنامج لاند ديسكتوب يمكنك قراءة كتيب شرح البرنامج الموجود فى هذا الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/79179035/919429cc/CalcVolumeBill_Manual.html​ 
ولمشاهدة ملف فيديو مدته 15 دقيقة لشرح البرنامج إليك هذا الرابط :
( حجم ملف الفيديو 27 ميجا بايت)​ http://www.4shared.com/file/79221604/42f3e31a/CalcVolumeBill_Video.html

ولأمثلة كثيرة ومتنوعة إليك هذا الرابط: 
http://www.4shared.com/file/79222108/5cbf165a/Examples.html​ 
ولمعرفة كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج إليك هذا الرابط :
http://www.4shared.com/file/79179492/f216fc39/How_To_Get_CalcVolumeBill.html​ 
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## abdo hanafy (6 يناير 2009)

ايه حكاية ثمن البرنامج


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (6 يناير 2009)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم على هذا البرنامج الرائع*


----------



## نجيب 8000 (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك الاخ أحمد 
دئما بالجديد المميز


----------



## باكير (7 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير 
مشششششششششششششششكككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng: issa (7 يناير 2009)

مشكور
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## saob81 (9 يناير 2009)

*تمام*

والله يا أخي الحق معو يطلب ثمن البرنامج الشاب مبدع ؟؟ وهو لو حابب يقدم مجهوده للناس مجانا فهدا 
خير منو واذا لأ فهدا حقوا

بعدين يا أخي اللي عم ياخد البرنامج عم يستفيد منو ماديا

الله يقويك والى الأمام انشاء الله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل 

جزاكم الله خيراً كثيرا 
وأشكر لكم مروركم الكريم على الموضوع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل ...
سأضع لكم تباعاً مثال لقطعة أرض تم حساب كمياتها وعمل دفتر حصر الكميات من شبكيات بأبعاد مختلفة وهى :
10م ×10م
5م×5م
3م×3م
2م×2م

والآن مع الحل الأول 10م×10م :
وتجدوه مرفقا مع هذه المشاركة

وهو مجلد مضغوط به أربعة ملفات 
1- ملف الشبكية (أوتوكاد) قبل تشغيله بالبرنامج
2- ملف الشبكية (أوتوكاد) بعد تشغيله بالبرنامج 
3- ملف دفتر حصر الكميات .Csv قبل التهيئة
4- ملف دفتر حصر الكميات xls بعد التهيئة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## kadry2002 (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الى المهندس احمد عبدالرحيم شكرا جدا على البرنامج وجزاك اللة الف خير وعلى فكرة يا مهندس احمد انا من تلمذة حضرتك الى بيكلمك المهندس قدرى السيد هندسة شبرا 2002 واتقابلنا فى 18 أ عمارات حدايق العبورالدور 13 شقة 3 الى انا كنت باشتغل فية


----------



## ahmadj5 (16 يناير 2009)

يارائع كل الشكر عزيزي


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (16 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك الاخ أحمد 
دئما بالجديد المميز*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل المهندس قدرى (kadry2002) 
مرحبا ياباشمهندس قدرى , لى سنوات لم اسمع عنك , أرجو أن تكون بخير حال
هل رجعت من السعودية أم لازلت هناك ؟
أسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق والسداد

الأخ الفاضل ahmadj5 
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

الأخ الفاضل مصطفى الجمل
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## حسام يونس (18 يناير 2009)

دائما مبدع 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
الي الامام دائما


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل حسام يونس
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (21 يناير 2009)

اخ م احمد 
جزاك الله خيرا دائما تاتي بالجديد المفيد 
وكنت اتمني ان تعطي مثلا كيفية حساب كميات مشروع طرق بهذا البرنامج 
واين نحصل علي نسخة اصلية في السودان 
ولك الشكر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 يناير 2009)

:59:_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الكريم دفع الله حمدان هجو

أشكر لك تشريفك للموضوع بالمرور عليه
وأعتذر عن تأخيرى فى الرد

البرنامج لا يصلح إستخدامه فى عمل دفتر حصر الكميات للطرق
لأن الطرق يجب ان تحسب وتسلم عن طريق القطاعات المتعارف عليه خصوصا وان هذه القطاعات
دائما لها ميول جانبية على عكس تسويت الأرض التى غالبا ما تكون ميولها الجانبية رأسية

ولكن البرنامج جيد جدا فى عمل دفتر حصر الكميات للأعمال الترابية الخاصة بتسوية الأراضى 
والـ Land Scape 

مرحبا بك مرة أخرى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (24 يناير 2009)

_واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة_


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل دفع الله حمدان هجو

بمناسبة الإثنين اللى مابيذوقوا الراحة 
والزول اللى شغلته مساحة 

ادعوك لقراة هذه المشاركة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=770198&postcount=2

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## ام امنة (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا للبرنامج جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختنا فى الله أم آمنة
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل ...

والآن مع الحل الثانى 5م×5م :
وتجدوه مرفقا مع هذه المشاركة

وهو مجلد مضغوط به أربعة ملفات 
1- ملف الشبكية (أوتوكاد) قبل تشغيله بالبرنامج
2- ملف الشبكية (أوتوكاد) بعد تشغيله بالبرنامج 
3- ملف دفتر حصر الكميات .Csv قبل التهيئة
4- ملف دفتر حصر الكميات xls بعد التهيئة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل ...
هل لاحظتم ان الفرق فى الكميات بين الشبكية 5م × 5م و 10م × 10م يزيد عن 10%*
*من إجمالى الكميات وهل توقعتم لماذا ؟؟؟*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فى إنتظار اى تعليقات أو إستفسارات من الإخوة الزملاء
​
*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل , لا تحرمونا تعلقاتكم وملاحظاتكم المفيدة​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل ...

والآن مع الحل الثالث 3م×3م :
وتجدوه مرفقا مع هذه المشاركة

وهو مجلد مضغوط به أربعة ملفات 
1- ملف الشبكية (أوتوكاد) قبل تشغيله بالبرنامج
2- ملف الشبكية (أوتوكاد) بعد تشغيله بالبرنامج 
3- ملف دفتر حصر الكميات .Csv قبل التهيئة
4- ملف دفتر حصر الكميات xls بعد التهيئة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## garary (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكور برنامج رائع ولكن السعر هو................................


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*وأخيرا الحل الأخير*​ 
* الحل للشبكية 2م×2م :*
*وتجدوه مرفقا مع هذه المشاركة*​ 
*وهو مجلد مضغوط به أربعة ملفات *
*1- ملف الشبكية (أوتوكاد) قبل تشغيله بالبرنامج*
*2- ملف الشبكية (أوتوكاد) بعد تشغيله بالبرنامج *
*3- ملف دفتر حصر الكميات .Csv قبل التهيئة*
*4- ملف دفتر حصر الكميات xls بعد التهيئة*​ 
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
هل قام احدكم بعمل مقارنة بين الحلول وبعضها ؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ali23 (6 فبراير 2009)

مرحباُ انا من الاعضاء الجدد في هذا المنتدى وقد أعجبت بالموضوع وهو في مجال أهتمامي فهل من الممكن الحصول على البرنامج لاتدرب علية ومن الافضل لو كان نسخة كاملة
وشكراُ لهذا المشارك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل ali23 
برجاء زيارة الرابط التالى لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/79179492/f216fc39/How_To_Get_CalcVolumeBill.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل ali23 
فى إنتظار مفتاح فلاشتك الرقمى*

*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل قام أحد من إخوانى الزملاء بمقارنة الحسابات بطريقة مربعات الـ Grid وبالقطاعات ؟؟؟ وهل عرف ما مقدار الفرق بينهما ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبكاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## عرفه السيد (11 فبراير 2009)

اود التعرف عليك يا هندسه
انا م/ عرفه السيد
مهندس مساحه اعشق حساب الكميات فى عملى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل عرفة السيد
تشرفت بمرورك على الموضوع ويسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل عرفة السيد
لم يصلنى أى إستفسار منك *
*أحب أن أناقش معك موضوع حساب الكميات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل شريف نعمان
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج
​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## mohamdsadk (16 فبراير 2009)

*حالياً بالزقازيق - شرقية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير اخوك فى الله م / محمد عبد الحميد - ماجستير هندسة مدنية
أخى الكريم : أرجو تقديم برنامج auto lisp او WATER CAD مع شرح له 
و الى الأمام دائماً


----------



## هانى محمد ابراهيم (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على روح العون للزملاء


----------



## هانى محمد ابراهيم (17 فبراير 2009)

لو ممكن طريقة تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية بطريقة مارشال


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل محمد صادق
شكرا لك , مع الأسف ليس عندى برنامج Water CAD 

الأخ الفاضل هانى محمد إبراهيم
جزاك الله خيرا 
أنا لا أعرف طريقة تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية بطريقة مارشال ولكنى كنت قد رأيت أحد الزملاء من حوالى
شهر تقريبا يتحدث عنها فى احد الموضوعات
يمكنك إستخدام خاصية البحث فى المنتدى لتجد الموضوع

مع أطيب امنياتى بعمل موفق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين مقترحات وتعليقات إخواننا حاسبوا الكميات , لا تحرمونا منها

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل الأعزاء ...

صدق ... أو لا تصدق ...
أن الصورة المرفقة مع هذه المشاركة لمشروع حسبته وجهزت دفتر حصر كمياته
ببرنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 

إن لم تكن تصدق ...

قريبا أرفق ملفات الأوتوكاد والإكسل الخاصة بهذا المشروع الغريب المدهش... !!!

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## مهندالسوري (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 


جزاك الله خيراً.... ولكن السؤال .....

أنت أدخلت مناسيب الأرض الطبيعية فكيف يتم أدخال مناسيب التسوية لإجراء الحساب 


و جزاكم الله خيراً....


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مهند السورى 
مرحبا بك ... وجزاك الله كل خير
يتم إدخال منسوب التسوية عن طريق مربع نصى Textbox إسمه Grading Level تجده فى منتصف نافذة البرنامج - راجع مشاركتى الاولى وفيها صورة البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## garary (22 فبراير 2009)

ممكن توضيح عن هذا البرنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الفاضل الكريم garary 
1- برجاء قراءة الشرح المدعم بالصور فى هذا الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=941636&postcount=1

2- برجاء قراءة ملف الـ PDF الموجود فى هذا الرابط ففيه كل الشرح بتوسع ومدعم بصور كثيرة جدا:
http://www.4shared.com/file/79179035/919429cc/CalcVolumeBill_Manual.html

3- برجاء مشاهدة ملف الفيديو الذى فى هذا الرابط ففيه الشرح كامل مصور فيديو من جهاز الكمبيوتر:
http://www.4shared.com/file/79221604/42f3e31a/CalcVolumeBill_Video.html

4- برجاء مشاهدة الامثلة العملية الموجودة فى هذا الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/file/79222108/5cbf165a/Examples.html

إن وجدت عندك أسئلة غير موجود توةضيحها فى الشروحات السابقة يسعدنى ان اجاوب عليها وعلى أى إستفسار

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## garary (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم
بارك الله فيك .
سؤال:كم ثمن البرنامج؟


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل garary
أرجو مشكورا إذا كان عندك أى إستفسارات غير فنية او غير علمية إن ترسل لى على الخاص

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

... وهذا هو ملف الأوتوكاد الخاص بالمشروع المدهش !!!
تجدونه مرفق مع هذه المشاركة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## garary (24 فبراير 2009)

أحمد المبرمج قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الفاضل garary
> ...



اخى الكريم انا اسف على وضع السؤال فى غير محلة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الفاضل الكريم garary 
أنت على الرحب والسعة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حتى الآن عشرة مشاهدات لملف الأوتوكاد للمشروع الغريب !!!
ولا تعليق واحد 
ترى لماذا ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسين العتمان (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم كيف احمل هذهى الصفحه


----------



## المهندس احمد عادل (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
المهندس احمد عبد الرحيم
ارجوا ان تكون انت الذى فى بالى فهل انت المهندس احمد عبد الرحيم الذى عمل فى مركز معلومات الشبكات ام لا؟


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (1 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير و الي الامام 
ابو عمر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الفاضل الكريم/ كرم ابراهيم
جزاك الله خيرا يا أبو عمر واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الأخ الزميل الفاضل أحمد عادل

نعم , أنا المهندس احمد عبد الرحيم الذى كان يعمل فى مركز المعلومات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل حسين العتمان
لا افهم ماذا تقصد ؟؟


حسين العتمان قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف احمل هذهى الصفحه


 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*
*سؤال ...*
*هل يوجد فى سوق البرامج الهندسية المتخصصة *
*برنامج لعمل حصر الكميات سواء للأعمال الإنشائية أو المساحية أو غيرها ؟؟؟*
*
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤال ...
هل يوجد فى سوق البرامج الهندسية المتخصصة 
برنامج لعمل حصر الكميات سواء للأعمال الإنشائية أو المساحية أو غيرها ؟؟؟

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤال ...
هل يوجد فى سوق البرامج الهندسية المتخصصة 
برنامج لعمل حصر الكميات سواء للأعمال الإنشائية أو المساحية أو غيرها ؟؟؟

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين الإجابات يا إخوة المساحة والكميات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين الإجابات يا إخوة المساحة والكميات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## tala112 (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
م/ أحمد 
شكرا للطرح الرائع ولكن هل هنالك مقارنة بين حصر الكميات للأعمال الترابية بين ما ذكرت وبرنامج earth work
حيث يعتبر البرنامج الوحيد المعتمد من قبل وزارة النقل بالمملكة العربية السعودية.
أما بخصوص برامج االحصر للأعمال الإنشائية هل برنامج الأستاد برو يقوم بالحصر للخرسانة المسلحة أم لا يجب سؤال أحد متخصص
ولك خالص تحياتي


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (11 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز بس شنو ثمن البرنامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل tala112 
برنامج earthwork مخصص لحساب الكميات للطرق بعد أن تعطيه الأرض الطبيعية والتصميم
وهو يحسب بطريقة القطاعات ويراعى الـ superelevation والمنحنيات الأفقية والرأسية بأنواعها

أما برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 فيقوم بعمل جدول حصر الكميات للأعمال الترابية بالنسبة لأرض
يراد تسويتها على منسوب ثابت او ميل ثابت , هو حقا يحسب الكميات لكن الاهم أنه يعطيك جدول حصر الكميات
الذى تسلمه للإستشارى أو ممثل المالك حتى تصرف مستخلص (فاتورة).

الأخ الزميل الفاضل بشار الجبورى
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى
أرجو مشكورا إذا كان عندك أى إستفسارات غير فنية او غير علمية إن ترسل لى على الخاص

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## eng: issa (12 مارس 2009)

*مشكور
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل eng.issa 
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل eng.issa 
أرسلت إليك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج *
*فلا تحرمنا ملاحظاتك القيمة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودا للسؤال مرة اخرى
هل يوجد فى سوق البرامج الهندسية المتخصصة 
برنامج لعمل حصر الكميات سواء للأعمال الإنشائية أو المساحية أو غيرها ؟؟؟

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل yasser77
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## abdolkadr (17 مارس 2009)

ما هذا الابداع ما شاء الله عليك هندسة وبرمجة وحركات وبرامج الله يحميك يا باش مهندس
ونحن نحن بحاجة الى امثالك لانتاج برامج عربية 100 % احسن من تبعيتنا للغير في كل شئ


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل abdolkader 
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## مهندس مضر (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ارسلت لك الملف المطلوب الى الايميل الخاص بك و ارجو ان ترسل لي البرنامج و اجابتي على السؤال الموجود في الرسالة و مشكور مقدما و بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل مهندس مضر 
اليوم بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى يصلك البرنامج والإجابة على سؤالك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## مهندس مضر (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا" على هذه الاخلاق الطيبة و الفاضلة ، ارسلت لك ملفيين جديديين ، ارجو ان ترسل لي البرنامج و اجابتي على السؤال الوارد في الرسالة السابقة و بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل مهندس مضر

مع الاسف كلا المفتاحين الذين أرسلتهما لفلاشتك بهما نقص كبير ولا أعرف لماذا
لتعرف ماذا أعنى إنظر , هذا مفتاح فلاشة عادية :

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
tURqtZ8Lfa - Q1AUprNydw - aOoJFMf1wI - Pdpma8pu1j - Qvl5SzGsY4
;ETRqibY6rl0G;P;c;GS,X2G.cHGCfWhN7kawv(;4$LK?*ACh
4,X>Y4\mhgIu7#';Ws1gV>zMh8t6aXT`w>B[nZdV{o~]JoxlkieXd`Ap$>Gb"o^*W0O3POc!:TWJ8H^]3"]0`Ncnv_>#FAdj
YO^JSv/>{WpPq-FxsAD`MEGG
​ 
وهذا مفتاح فلاشتك الذى ينقصه أكواد كثيرة:

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
18rztNt63f - z9L7odXj61 - 1iWVqKirLT - QEAyW2saMh - zUN9Hy8fqK
;mh5/Yg1nxbhA
h5/bhC
jPwo#l_Fxy}>#@AIE
​ 

ربما كان العيب من نوع الفلاشة 
أرجو مشكورا أن تخبرنى بنوع الفلاشة حتى أتحرى مصدر الخطأ أو تحاول مع قلاشة أخرى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم




​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل مهندس مضر*
*لا زلت فى إنتظار ردك*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل مهندس مضر
لا زلت فى إنتظار ردك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما رأيكم فى هذا المشروع (الملف المرفق)
الذى نفذته مؤخرا بالبرنامج ؟؟؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## مهندس مضر (29 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته : 
1- مشكور للرد و آسف على التأخير ، الفلاشة من نوع San Disk 
2- حاولت اكثر من مرة و عملت format للفلاشة و يظهر لي تقريبا" نفس الملفات التي تم ارسالها سابقا" ، اذا كان هناك اي امل ابلغني بذلك ، و بارك الله فيك .


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مهندس مضر
سأحاول مع الفلاشة قدر إستطاعتى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مهندس مضر
أعتذر عن تأخيرى ولكنى مثقل بالأعمال هذه الأيام

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## هيثم محمد على (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع يا اخى فى الله و اسكنك الله الفردوس من الجنة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الأخ الفاضل هيثم محمد على
جزاك الله خير وأسكنك الله وإيانا الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل مهندس مضر*
*
لا تؤاخذنى فى التأخر عليك*
*لكن ... هل ممكن أن ترسل لى مفتاح فلاشة أخرى ؟؟*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى تعليقاتكم إخوانى الزملاء 
وخصوصا الملاحظات الفنية والاخطاء

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أين أنتم ياشباب الهندسة والمساحة ؟؟


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسنا ...*
*ترقبوا اجديد فى المشاركات القادمة*
*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شغلتنى بعض الأعمال 
لكن الجديد قريبا إن شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لازلت مشغولا والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## صقرالخليج (21 أبريل 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل صقر الخليج
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## حسااام (22 أبريل 2009)

مع الف شكر والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل حساام
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل من ملاحظات من الإخوة الزملاء الأفاضل الذين جربوا النسخة التجريبية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تبخلوا علينا بملاحظاتكم يا إخوان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## حاج منقة (27 أبريل 2009)

يا عم أحمد وين رابط التنزيل اولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المقترب (27 أبريل 2009)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## odwan (27 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس الفاضل أحمد وربنا يوفقك ورفع الله قدرك وزادك علماً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل حاج منقه
برجاء مراجعة الروابط التى أشرت إليها فى مشاركتى الأولى فى أول صفحة من الموضوع

الأخ الفاضل المقترب 
أشكر لك مرورك الكريم على الموضوع

الأخ الفاضل odwan 
جزاك الله خيرا وأعطاك الله بمثل مادعوت لى وزيادة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م/ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أبريل 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تبخلوا علينا بملاحظاتكم يا إخوان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تبخلوا علينا بملاحظاتكم يا إخوان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## noor-noor (3 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز ممكن اعرف ازاي ينزل البرنامج 
حاولت كتير بس مش راضي ينزل 
تحياتي


----------



## مقداد41000 (4 مايو 2009)

ماذ أقول لك ؟ الله يحفظك وبارك الله فيك يا اخي شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل noor-noor 
الرابط التالى لتعرف كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/79179492/f216fc39/How_To_Get_CalcVolumeBill.html

الاخ الفاضل مقداد 41000 
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


http://http://www.4shared.com/file/79179492/f216fc39/How_To_Get_CalcVolumeBill.html


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل noor-noor 
فى إنتظار مفتاح فلاشتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## بينش مارك (6 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه على هيك مجهود و واضح أنك تعبان عليه و متمكن من عملك و كثر الله من أمثالك و شكرا.....باي باي


----------



## fds911 (6 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخوى م / احمد سيد عبدالرحيم 

هذه الفلاشه ولا اعلم كيف التواصل معكم او ارسال البرنامج للستفاده منه جزاكم الله عنا كل خير 



C:\FlashKey.txt

10FhCeKJx3 - tATbqvjzdM - Ph9DDV84Fr - QLilnCHo1B - zZANPvTvcQ


7uwbJ39OGXxP;OiD4IFK"|rZ|>^,dD`J9R'jI-EbIA

>/rmwhn;[email protected]!=#"wyJ|.PZ`[email protected]+n'Ipy_t,a[qSYg$!OOY~?a:4)fYmE7/;>_!Ek.%D`KEbId

ql)(2\x5'Q5UasI3oCuNcnv_>#Fxr5*&^bjf


----------



## ali yacoub (7 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك الاخ أحمد*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل بينش مارك
الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله كل خير

الأخ الفاضل fds911 
أرسلت لك النسخة التجريبية على بريدك الذى أرسلته لى

الأخ الفاضل ali yacoub 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل fds911 
لا تحرمنا ملاحظاتك على النسخة التجريبية*
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (10 مايو 2009)

*__________*

ازادكم الله من علمه ونفعنا واياكم الى ما فية الخير لنا وللعباد ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:28:


----------



## حبيب مراد (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على ما أهديته لنا من برامج مفيدة فقد حملت الروابط الخاصة بالدروس إلا رابط البرنامج فلم أستطيع 
فكه فإن كان لديك طريقة أخرى لتحميله تتفضل بها علي و زادك الله علما ونفع بك 

مراد الحبيب


----------



## ali992 (11 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير *


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل م./ محسن صالح محمد 
جزاك الله كل خير , ولك مثل مادعوت لى به وزيادة

الأخ الفاضل مراد الحبيب
جزاك الله خيرا , إقرأ الملف فى الرابط التالى:
http://www.4shared.com/file/79179492/f216fc39/How_To_Get_CalcVolumeBill.html

الاخ الفاضل ali992 
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تبخلوا علينا بملاحظاتكم يا إخوان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة *
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## chupchupina (17 مايو 2009)

* مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه واعانك الله على العطاء


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الأفاضل جميعا 
جزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## babankarey (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فادي ادعيس (25 مايو 2009)

مرحبا م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم لو تساعدني بملف اوتوكاد لمخطط لحي سكني


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 مايو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
الأخ عيسى اعتذر لك فليس عندى الملف الذى تطلب

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## حبيمو (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
و شكرا لك على الرد السريع و لكن وللأسف اتبعت نصيحتك و لكن لم أفلح في فتح الملف 
فإن كان لديكم طريقة أخرى تتفضلوا بها و جزاك الله خيرا
مراد حبيب


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الزميل المهندس مراد حبيب

تفضل هذه الروابط يعمل:
1- كتيب الشرح
http://www.4shared.com/file/79179035/919429cc/CalcVolumeBill_Manual.html

2- كيف تحصل على النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/79179492/f216fc39/How_To_Get_CalcVolumeBill.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## bakr salman (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا . و كتر الله من امثالك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الزميل المهندس بكر سلمان
جزاك الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل الزميل المهندس مراد حبيب

هل جربت الروابط ونزلت الملفات ؟؟؟
أخبرنى عن أى مشكلة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أميال الرياض (3 يونيو 2009)

أخي الحبيب في الله/ أبو إسلام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقي وحشتني جداً، جمعنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا على طاعته، وفي الآخرة في مستقر رحمته
طالعت هذا البرنامج الشامل الجميل، والذي وجدت فيه متعة الإعانة على إقناع متخذي قرارات صرف المستخلصات عند المقاول الرئيسي أو الاستشاري أو مهندسي المالك، حتى لو كانوا مبتدئين، حيث عانيت من قبل كثيراً في إقناع أمثالهم بدقة الحساب بالبرامج المعروفة مثل اللاند ديسكتوب أو إس دي آر ماب - دون جدوى، ولم يقتنعوا إلا بعد الحساب اليدوي بفكرة برنامجك الممتاز، ولكن استغرق مني وقتاً وجهداً كبيرين حتى تم الانتهاء منه
على كل حال جزاك الله خيراً على ما أفاض الله به عليك من تسخير نعمه سبحانه لحل المشاكل الهندسية المؤثرة لحفظ الحقوق بأسلوب سهل وسريع.
فإلى الأمام دائماً، وكونك تتقاضى عليه أجر أو ثمن فهذا حق أصيل لك في الدنيا،أسأل الله تعالى أن يزيدك من فضله ويبارك لك في مالك وزوجك وذريتك، وهذا الجهد المشكور المبارك بإذن الله تعالى من العلم الذي ينتفع به في حياتك وبعد انتقالك إلى رحمة الله تعالى بعد عمر طويل مليء بالخير والعطاء لما فيه مصلحة البشر، اسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقك فيه النية الصالحة وأن يجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم سبحانه وتعالى وعز وجل.

مع خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير 

أخوكم / ماهر لبيب


----------



## أميال الرياض (3 يونيو 2009)

ولكن لي سؤال؟؟
هل تم تطوير البرنامج للحساب على أساس أن المنسوب التصميمي غير ثابت أو موحد ( سطح متعدد خطوط الكنتور )
جزاكم الله خيراً
 أخوكم / ماهر لبيب


----------



## أميال الرياض (3 يونيو 2009)

أخي الحبيب في الله/ أبو إسلام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقي وحشتني جداً، جمعنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا على طاعته، وفي الآخرة في مستقر رحمته
طالعت هذا البرنامج الشامل الجميل، والذي وجدت فيه متعة الإعانة على إقناع متخذي قرارات صرف المستخلصات عند المقاول الرئيسي أو الاستشاري أو مهندسي المالك، 
حتى لو كانوا مبتدئين، حيث عانيت من قبل كثيراً في إقناع أمثالهم بدقة الحساب بالبرامج المعروفة مثل اللاند ديسكتوب أو إس دي آر ماب - دون جدوى، 
ولم يقتنعوا إلا بعد الحساب اليدوي بفكرة برنامجك الممتاز، ولكن استغرق مني وقتاً وجهداً كبيرين حتى تم الانتهاء منه
على كل حال جزاك الله خيراً على ما أفاض الله به عليك من تسخير نعمه سبحانه لحل المشاكل الهندسية المؤثرة لحفظ الحقوق بأسلوب سهل وسريع.
فإلى الأمام دائماً، وكونك تتقاضى عليه أجراً أو ثماً فهذا حق أصيل لك في الدنيا،وزاداً لك في الآخرة مع الإخلاص و النية الصالحة
أسأل الله تعالى أن يزيدك من فضله ويبارك لك في مالك وزوجك وذريتك، 
وهذا الجهد المشكور المبارك بإذن الله تعالى من العلم الذي ينتفع به في حياتك وبعد انتقالك إلى رحمة الله تعالى بعد عمر طويل مليء بالخير والعطاء لما فيه مصلحة البشر،
 اسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقك فيه النية الصالحة وأن يجعله خالصاص لوجهه الكريم سبحانه وتعالى وعز وجل.
ولكن لي سؤال؟؟
هل تم تطوير البرنامج للحساب على أساس أن المنسوب التصميمي غير ثابت أو موحد - أي سطح متعدد خطوط الكنتور 
أو بمعنى آخر من شبكية أخرى عند نفس مواضع نقاط الشبكية للأرض الطبيعية ولكن بمناسيب أخرى 
جزاكم الله خيرا
ً
مع خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير
 
أخوكم / ماهر لبيب ​


----------



## أميال الرياض (3 يونيو 2009)

أخي الحبيب في الله/ أبو إسلام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقي وحشتني جداً، جمعنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا على طاعته، وفي الآخرة في مستقر رحمته
طالعت هذا البرنامج الشامل الجميل، والذي وجدت فيه متعة الإعانة على إقناع متخذي قرارات صرف المستخلصات عند المقاول الرئيسي أو الاستشاري أو مهندسي المالك، 
حتى لو كانوا مبتدئين، حيث عانيت من قبل كثيراً في إقناع أمثالهم بدقة الحساب بالبرامج المعروفة مثل اللاند ديسكتوب أو إس دي آر ماب - دون جدوى، 
ولم يقتنعوا إلا بعد الحساب اليدوي بفكرة برنامجك الممتاز، ولكن استغرق مني وقتاً وجهداً كبيرين حتى تم الانتهاء منه
على كل حال جزاك الله خيراً على ما أفاض الله به عليك من تسخير نعمه سبحانه لحل المشاكل الهندسية المؤثرة لحفظ الحقوق بأسلوب سهل وسريع.
فإلى الأمام دائماً، وكونك تتقاضى عليه أجراً أو ثماً فهذا حق أصيل لك في الدنيا،وزاداً لك في الآخرة مع الإخلاص و النية الصالحة
أسأل الله تعالى أن يزيدك من فضله ويبارك لك في مالك وزوجك وذريتك، 
وهذا الجهد المشكور المبارك بإذن الله تعالى من العلم الذي ينتفع به في حياتك وبعد انتقالك إلى رحمة الله تعالى بعد عمر طويل مليء بالخير والعطاء لما فيه مصلحة البشر،
 اسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقك فيه النية الصالحة وأن يجعله خالصاً لوجهه الكريم سبحانه وتعالى وعز وجل.
ولكن لي سؤال؟؟
هل تم تطوير البرنامج للحساب على أساس أن المنسوب التصميمي غير ثابت أو موحد - أي سطح متعدد خطوط الكنتور 
أو بمعنى آخر من شبكية أخرى عند نفس مواضع نقاط الشبكية للأرض الطبيعية ولكن بمناسيب أخرى 
جزاكم الله خيرا

مع خالص التحية والشكر والتقدير
 
أخوكم / ماهر لبيب ​


----------



## عبدالمجيد ابودوح (3 يونيو 2009)

*شكر*

اخى الكريم جزاك الله عنا خير بسبب هذه المعلومات الجميله


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل المهندس ماهر لبيب

أين أنت يارجل ؟؟؟؟
شهور طويلة لم أسمع منك !!!
كان الله فى العون ...
وأرجو من الله سبحانه وتعالى أن تكون بأفضل حال فى الدين والدنيا أنت وأهلك واولادك والمسلمين جميعا
وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجزيك خير الجزاء على ما دعوت لى وان يعطيك أكثر منه

للإجابة على سؤالك ... دعنى أضع هذه الصورة اولا:






والآن الإجابة بسيطة بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى
1- إذا كنت تساوى الأرض على منسوب ثابت (99 - 100 - 120.50 - ... إلخ) إصنع شبكة المربعات 
فى برنامج اللاند على الـ Terrain Surface وإختار فى برنامجى أيضا Terain كما هو موضح
باللون الأحمر الرقم 1 وأكتب منسوب التسوية فى مربع Grading Level

2- إذا كان سطح التسوية ليس منسوب واحد ثابت بل سطح متغير المناسيب
إصنع شبكة المربعات فى برنامج اللاند على الـ Volume Surface وإختار فى برنامجى أيضاVolume كما هو موضح باللون الأحمر الرقم 2 ولا تكتب شىء فى مربع Grading Level .

أى أنه يستخدم فى كلا الحالتين اللتين ذكرتهما

أرجو أن تكون إجابتى واضحة
ولا تحرمنا من سماع أخبارك ...

**************************

الأخ الفاضل عبد المجيد أبو دوح
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك ...

************************** 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الزملاء الأفاضل جميعا 
جزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علمل ومعرفة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​*

الأخ الزميل الفاضل عبد السلام جحيدر 
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## وليد الصيني (13 يونيو 2009)

إلى المهندس أحمد السيد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
سؤالي إلى المهندس بعيد قليلا عن الموضوع المطروح , ولكن أرجو من المهندس الإجابة على سؤالي وجزاه الله خيرا.
أنا طالب هندسة مساحة وواجهتني مشكلة وهي تتمثل في الميزانية الشبكية , حيث كيف لي أن أرتب النقاط المأخوذة من الموقع في ملف برنامج (surfer ) بحيث تظهر النقاط مترتبة في الجدول وكذلك على الرسمة في الأوتوكاد لكي يكون عندي مسافة مثلا 5م بين كل نقطة من النقاط التي تم رفها من الموقع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ والزميل الفاضل وليد الصينى
معذرة أخى الكريم فإن آخر مرة إستخدمت فيها برنامج الـ Surfer كان منذ أكثر من 7 سنوات
فلا أتذكر منه الكثير لكن ما حاجتك لترتيب النقاط المرفوعة
نحن غالبا ما نحتاج شبكية على الـ Surface الذى أعددناه من الأرصاد
وهذه الشبكية ينتجها أى برنامج مرقمة ترقيم صحيح 
والله أعلى وأعلم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت فى إنتظار مقترحات إخوانى الزملاء فى الإضافات التى يرون إضافتها فى البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## امير السيد حسين (22 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم على حسن المعاملة الكريمة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ والزميل الفاضل أمير السيد حسين
جزاك الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## mah2000 (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا باشا بس يا ريت ترد علي على الايميل علشان انا بحاجه لشراء البرنامج لو سمحت يعني


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل mah2000
تصلنى على بريدى الإلكترونى كثير من الرسائل ولا أدرى أيهم التى أرسلتها لى
فأرجو أن تراسلنى على الخاص وتخبرنى ببريدك الإلكترونى لأرسل لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (24 يونيو 2009)

م\احمد انك تعرف اهم نقطه فى البرنامج غير موجوده هى اننى ارفع عشوائى اولأ كيف انظم النقاط10*10 او5*5فى aotu cad


----------



## sayed11s (25 يونيو 2009)

حزاك اللة خيراوبورك فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ والزميل الفاضل مجدى فتحى حسن
برجاء قراءة كتيب شرح البرنامج لتعرف إجابة سؤالك

*********************

الأخ والزميل الفاضل sayed11s 

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مازلت فى إنتظار مقترحات إخوانى الزملاء فى الإضافات التصميمية التى يرون إضافتها فى البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 يونيو 2009)

..............................


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يونيو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يوليو 2009)

*..............................*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة *
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 يوليو 2009)

*..............................​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يوليو 2009)

--------------------


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يوليو 2009)

*--------------------*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 يوليو 2009)

*--------------------​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 يوليو 2009)

اخي احمد باراك الله فيك 
فانت تستحق التقيم والمتابعة 
مواضيعك كلها قيم ومفيدة بل جديدة 
فيها من الابتكار والمجهود مايستحق المتابعة والاشادة 
ولكنك في منتدي عربي يقيم فيه صاحب المقترح ولايقيم فيه صاحب الموضوع 
ويقيم فيه اصحاب المواضيع العملية الضعيفة ولايقيم فيه من يقوم بعمل برنامج عملي 
ففي المنتديات العربية اخي احمد لايشجع الابتكار وانما تشجع المواضيع عديمة القيمة 
اسال الله ان يوفقك فانت نموذج للمهندس العربي الذي نتمناهو 
ومزيد من الابداع والتميز


----------



## احمد على بدري (12 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل دفع الله حمدان هجو
جزاك الله كل خير على تشجيعك وكلماتك القيمة وهذه شهادة أعتز بها
وفقنا الله وإياك إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه

************

الأخ الزميل الفاضل أحمد على بدرى
جزاك الله كل خير 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة *
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يوليو 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## محمد ابو يزن (26 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية و بالفعل بتستحق التحية 
بارك الله فيك 
.....


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل محمد أبو يزن*
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك 
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة *
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يوليو 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرحب بأى أسئلة أو إقتراحات جديدة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (4 أغسطس 2009)

نشكر الاخ المبرمج لكن هناك ملاحظة
يا اخي من يشتري برنامج لم يجربه بنفسه
فليكن نسخة ديمو للبرنامج للاطلاع والعمل وايضا اعطنا السعر
واؤكد لك ان الكثير من الطلبات ستاتيك حين يكون عمليا ومفيدا
مجرد اقتراح
ارجو المعذرة
شكرا لجهودك
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل (مهندس طرق مرور)
هذا رابط لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/79179492/f216fc39/How_To_Get_CalcVolumeBill.html


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أغسطس 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده , سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## سندر2009 (6 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يخليك يارب شكرا


----------



## باسل الحبيب (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله لك وفيك


----------



## محمدجدوع (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الى المهندس احمد عبدالرحيم


----------



## محمدجدوع (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الى المهندس احمد عبدالرحيم اخوك بالله محمد من الاردن في مجال تحسب لي كميه بيس كورس


----------



## محمدجدوع (9 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ


----------



## محمدجدوع (10 أغسطس 2009)

[بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الفاضل المهندس احمد بارك الله فيك من خلال خبرتك 11مترمكعب من البيس كورس بعد الدحل كم بيساو ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل محمد جدوع
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك , فى الواقع انا ما عملت فى تنفيذ أعمال الطرق وبالتالى لا أستطيع - مع الأسف - أن أجيبك لسؤالك ولكن يمكنك سؤال أحد الزميلين الفاضلين:
دفع الله حمدان هجو أو عبد الباقى الأمين
فلهما خبرة كبيرة بأعمال تنفيذ الطرق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## somar-85 (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم عل مجهود الرائع


----------



## somar-85 (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ممكن تبعثلي البرنامج الملف عندك بالايميل وشكرا


----------



## somar-85 (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وارجو ان تبعث لي البرنامج بعد ان ارسلت لك ال المفكرة
[email protected] وشكرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل somar85
لم يصلنى منك أى رسالة على بريدى - أرجو إعادة المحاولة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## somar-85 (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور بس انا طلبت منك البرنامج عل الايميل ارجو الارسال وشكرا اخوك سومر


----------



## somar-85 (11 أغسطس 2009)

لقد قمت بارسال الملف مرة اخرى ومشكور عزيزي عل المجهود الطيب


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل somar85
وصلتنى رسالتك وسأرسل لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج اليوم*
بإذن الله تعالى
*
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## somar-85 (14 أغسطس 2009)

اين البرنامج لقد ارسلت لك الكود مرتيين على الايميل بتاعك


----------



## somar-85 (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم واتمنى لك التوفيق دائماً


----------



## عصام فوزى -مصر (15 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ الغالى : أحمد عبد الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تماماً كعهدى بك متميزاً جداً جداً....وفقك الله
سوف أقوم بالإتصال بك قريباً لمناقشة البرنامج حيث يوجد لدى أحد البرامج يقوم بإخراج كل الـ progressive calculations المطلوبة لكل مثلث و ليس خلية (مربع ) بالإضافة إلى إمكانية تعامله فى حساب الكميات مع سطح إبتدائى و نهائى أيضاً و لا يقتصر على التسوية على منسوب معين أو سطح ذو ميل ثابت
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل المهندس عصام فوزى
جزاك الله خيرا
مضى وقت طويل منذ سمعت صوتك آخر مرة - أرجو أن تكون بخير حال ...

بالمناسبة برنامجى يمكنه أن يتعامل فى حساب الكميات مع سطح إبتدائى و نهائى أيضاً و لا يقتصر على التسوية على منسوب معين أو سطح ذو ميل ثابت كما قلت
 ولكنى لم أوضح ذلك فى كتيب الشرح سهوا منى
والحل بسيط هو ان تعمل شبكية الأرض على برنامج اللاند وأنت على الـ Volume Surface 
وليس على الـ Terrain Surface
 وتعلم الخيار Volume Surface فى برنامجى حتى يعرف أن الشبكيه على Volume Surface

وأنوه أيضا إلى أن البرنامج يتعامل مع كلا من الخلايا (مربعات الشبكية) أو المثلثات التى على الأطراف 

وإلى اللقاء ...
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## somar-85 (15 أغسطس 2009)

انتظر منك البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## somar-85 (15 أغسطس 2009)

هل هناك مشكلة في البرنامج ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafaeid (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الافاضل 
سعد زغلول محمد - mostafaeid
جزاكم الله خيرا

الاخ الفاضل somar-85
حدثت لى ظروف كثيرة أخرتنى عن إرسال البرنامج لك - فأرجو المعذرة عن التاخير 
وسوف أرسل لك النسخة التجريبية اليوم إن شاء الله تعالى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## somar-85 (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ودمتم بخير 
اخي الكريم لماذ لم ترسل لي البرنامج بعد ارسالي لك الكود مرتين 
ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## somar-85 (22 أغسطس 2009)

اذا لم يكن عندك البرنامج لماذ تعلن عنه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل somar-85
أعتذر عن تأخرى اخى الكريم - ولكن لوعرفت ظروفى لألتمست لى العذر فكما قلت لك ان عندى ظروف 
صعبة كثيرة هذه الايام - ولا احب ان أشارك احد فى همومى ولكن اخبرك ببعضها حتى تلتمس لى العذر
1- كنت اجرى لأمى عملية المياه البيضاء فى عينها وكانت عندها مشاكل كثيرة
2- كان جهاز الكمبيوتر عندى مصاب بفيروس خطير من النوع worm ولا أستطيع أن أرسل لك او لغيرك ملفات أشك أن بها فيروسات ولا زلت حتى الآن انظف الجهاز من آثار الفيروس 

وغيرها الكثير - عموما إن إنتهيت من تنظيف الكمبيوتر ووجدت كل شىء على ما يرام سأرسل لك
النسخة التجريبية اليوم أو غدا على أقصى تقدير 

اما عن البرنامج فهو عندى لانى - بفضل الله وحده - انا الذى صنعتة
فصبرا اخى الكريم قليلا 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*إلى عزمى حماد*​ 
*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى ان يجازيك على قلت من كلمات سوء فى حقى *
*والله الموعد وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل وافوض امرى إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد *​ 
*1- تقول: *
*(( هذا الشخص هو نفسه من كان يسمي نفسه احمد المبرمج ( من مصر ) ))*
*وتقول (( وقام بتغيير اسمه من احمد المبرمج الى احمد سيد عبد**الرحيم فيرجى الحذر ))*
*وتقول (( واسأله لماذا غير اسمه بالمنتدى ؟ ))*
*** وأرد عليك:*
*وما المشكلة فى ذلك ؟؟ فأنا طلبت من إدارة المنتدى منذ أقل من شهر تغيير إسمى من (أحمد المبرمج) إلى **(احمد سيد عبد الرحيم) وهذا هو إسمى الحقيقى وقد إعتدت منذ شهور أن اوقع كل مشاركاتى بإسمى الحقيقى *
*مع وجود إسم (أحمد المبرمج) كمعرف لى وذلك قبل تغيير معرفى (أحمد المبرمج) إلى (أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم) **فكان الإسمان موجودان فى كل مشاركة من أكثر من سنة فما مشكلتك مع ذلك ومن أى شىء تحذر الزملاء ؟؟؟*
*وهل ترى من ينصب على الناس (كما تدعى – حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل – عاملك الله بعدله)*
*هل ترى من ينصب على الناس يظهر بإسمه الحقيقى ام يغيره ؟؟؟ فكر بعقلك يا مهندس !!!*
*كما ان إسمى الحقيقى مكتوب فى ال**Title Bar** فى نافذة كل برنامج من برامجى وفى أسفل النافذة أيضا *
*وكذلك فى كتيبات شرح كل البرامج *​ 
*2- تقول:*
*((لأن الموقع **مجاني وليس سوق او حراج**ومن يريد**بيع البرامج فبامكانه بيعها خارج المنتدى **وبآلاف الدولارات اذا كانت جيدة .**))*
*** وارد عليك:*
*أنا لى فى المنتدى اكثر من ألف مشاركة ...*
*أتحداك **أن تشير إلى مشاركة واحدة لى تحدثت فيها عن بيع البرامج مع احد الزملاء *
*وكل من طلب منى ذلك كان على بريدى الشخصى.*​ 
*3- تقول :*
*(( ولا**حاجة لخداع الناس ))*
*** وأرد عليك :*
*أنت تتهمنى بخداع الناس – فإن لم تاتى بدليل على هذا – فقد بهتنى *
*واقول لك إنى ما خدعتك وما خدعت احد بالمنتدى*
*ولا اسامحك على ما قلت فى حقى وسأقتص منك امام الله يوم القيامة فانتظرنى هناك*
*إن كنت تختبىء خلف شاشة الكمبيوتر لتسبنى وتشهر بى*
*ففكر أين ستختبىء من الله يوم القيامة ؟؟؟ – حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل – الله الموعد ... الله الموعد ياعزمى*​ 
*4- تقول :*
*(( واعتقد ان المشرفين على الموقع متواطئين معه لأنهم منحوه صفة عضو متميز**جداً و عدد 8 نجوم ( ما شاء الله) ))*
**** وارد عليك :*
*وهذه تهمة تكيلها إلى المشرفين على الموقع – أسأل الله الا يسامحك عليها – وأن يأخذ لهم بحقهم منك*
*وإنى والله لأتساءل – إن كان هذا سلوكك فى رمضان ؟؟؟ فكيف هو فى غير رمضان ؟؟؟ إتقى الله ... **وأترك للمشرفين على الموقع الرد عليك.*​ 
*5- تقول :*
*(( رغم انه لم يشارك باي فائدة مجانية بالموقع ))*
*** وارد عليك:*
*إستخدم خاصية البحث فى المنتدى وإنظر إلى موضوعاتى ومشاركاتى وإنت تعلم إن كنت أفيد الزملاء أم لا*
*وأحيلك إلى هذا الموضوع على سبيل المثال وإسمه :*
*(موقع مساحى ممتاز ملىء ببرامج مساحة وماكروز وملفات**إكسل** ) *
*ورابطه : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94830.html*​ 
*ففيه أنت نفسك تشكرنى فى مشاركتك رقم **5 وتقول (مشكوووووووور وجزاك الله خيراً )*
*فى هذا الرابط: *
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=775901&postcount=5*
*فراجع مشاركتك فيبدو انك لا تتذكر ما تفعله وهذا ما يساعدك على سب الناس وإتهامهم بالباطل*​ 
*وإن شئت فراجع أيضا هذا الموضوع الذى وضعت فيه برنامج لعمل الـ **Resection** من نقطتين والذى قام بتحميله*
*أكثر من 250 شخص *
*وهذا هو رابطه:*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94828.html*​ 
*ولبس عندى متسع من الوقت لأورد المزيد*​ 
*6- تقول :*
*(( بل يطلب دولارات ))*
*** وأرد عليك:*
*أتحداك مرة أخرى **أن تشير إلى مشاركة واحدة طلبت من احد الزملاء دولارات او جنيهات أو غيره بل كل من كلمنى عن شراء برامجى طلبت منه ألا يتحدث فى المنتدى إلا فى المواضيع العلمية وإن أرد أن يحدثنى فى أى شىء آخر أن يراسلنى على الخاص.*​ 
*7- تقول – فض الله فيك :*
*(( لأن العملية تتحول الى نصب ))*
***وأرد عليك:*
*نصب ؟؟؟ نصب ؟؟؟*
*إن كنت نصبت عليك أو على غيرك – فأتى بالبرهان وإنشره ها هنا*
*وإن كنت تتهمنى ظلما وبدون دليل فإنى اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يقتص لى منك*
*وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل وافوض أمرى إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد*​ 
*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*
*الله الموعد ياعزمى ... الله الموعد يا عزمى*​ 
*م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل somar-85
ألرسلت لك البرنامج - النسخة التجريبة على بريدك على الياهو
ارجو المعذرة للتأخير الغير متعمد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 أغسطس 2009)

انت طلبت مني مبلغ 150 دولار مقابل برنامج البروفايل , وارسلت لي على ايميلي كود الفلاش .
واكيد حصل ذلك مع غيري , وتقول اتداك .... كفى .
اسأل الله لك الهداية في هذا الشهر الفضيل .


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إلى عزمى حماد 
انت طلبت منى النسخة التجريبة من برنامج Profiler وأرسلتها لك بتاريخ 5/11/2008 
واعلمتك ان النسخة الحقيقة الكاملة ليست مجانية

فهل نصبت عليك كما تقول ؟؟؟
هل أخذت منك اى نقود بالخداع او النصب او حتى بالتراضى ؟؟؟
ألا تخاف الله ياإنسان ؟؟؟

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
من الآن فصاعدا سوف أتجاهل مشاركاتك 

والله الموعد ياعزمى ... الله الموعد

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل م/ محمد يحى حطروم

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 أغسطس 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## somar-85 (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل لقد حملت البرنامج وسوف اقوم بتجربته واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وانا أيضا أتمنى لك التوفيق 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## محمود العبود (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور بارك الله بيك وجعلك ذخر لهل المنتدى 
مشكور وما قصرت اخوي 
تقبل مروري ودمت بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل محمد العبود
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## sheex (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيييييييييييييير


----------



## sheex (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ونرجو الإستمرار وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل sheex 
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## نزار209919 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله عز وجل لما فيه الخير والرشاد.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل نزار
جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وووفقك الله سبحانه وتعلى لما فيه الخير والرشاد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## semsems (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود جبار 
شكرا يا باشمهندس علي الشرح والبرنامج


----------



## عمر علي 86 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المشاركة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل جميعا - جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## odwan (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووررررررر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل ayman odwan
جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 سبتمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## prince12 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

لقد أرسلت لك flshkey in to email plz send me the programe into my adrsse [email protected]


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل prince12 
فى إنتظار بريدك , فلم يصلنى مفتاح فلاشتك حتى الآن

الأخ الفاضل أبو ماجد
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## salameh175 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع 
كيف يمكن شراء هذا البرنامج من السعودية


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل salameh17 الرابط التالى به كيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج:
http://www.4shared.com/file/79179492/f216fc39/How_To_Get_CalcVolumeBill.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م/ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## كابوكابو (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ المهندس احمد 
ارجو ان افيدك بان كل ملفات الاتوكاد لم تفتح معى 
وشكرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل كابوكابو

جزاك الله خيرا , سأفحص الملفات ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ALI..SS (10 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ومشكور وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل Ali..SS

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*
​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أفنان (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس احمد على جهد حضرتك ودائما مواضيعك مفيدة وحلوة ....بارك الله بيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزملاء الأفاضل و الإخوة الأعزاء 
جزاكم الله كل خير فى الدنيا والآخرة واحسن الله إلينا وإليكم جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عماد الدين الشريف (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك خير يا باشا.


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ممتاز


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*ممتاز جدا جدا*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل أحمد مصطفى البحيرى
جزاك الله خيرا واحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 نوفمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## المهندس 28 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ربى يحفضك ويحميك اخويا احمد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير واحسن الله إلينا وإليك أخى المهندس 28

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يسعدنى تلقى أى إستفسارات او إقتراحات أو مناقشات 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مهندس احمد


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل رامى أبو هيف
جزاك الله كل خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## زغلى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس/ أحمد سيد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعيد مبارك وكل عام وحضرتك بخير

لقد قمت بأرسال لك الملف المطلوب على إميلك ولذا أرجو أرسال لي البرنامج المطلوب
على إميلي: [email protected]

جزيت خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## أبوالمعتز (1 ديسمبر 2009)

وينك ياباشمهندس أحمد لا زلت في أنتظار البرنامج 
أسال الله بأن تكون في خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الفاضل ابو المعتز
كل من ارسل لى مفتاح فلاشته فى الايام الاخيرة ارسلت له نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج
برجاء مراجعة بريدك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أبوالمعتز (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس أحمد
أرسلت لحضرتك للمرة الثانية الملف المطلوب لأنة لم يصلني أي شئ في المرة الأولى
أرجو أرسال لو سمحت نسخة من البرنامج للتجربة
أشكرك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الفاضل ابو المعتز
ارسلت لك النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج
برجاء مراجعة بريدك مرة أخرى وجزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم*​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي المهندس أحمد وصل إميلك وجاري التجربة للبرنامج


----------



## jumaa1987 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع و*

:33: مشو اخي الفاضل


أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين​
> ...


----------



## jumaa1987 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه الجهود


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الزميل الفاضل Jumaa1987 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## زهرة الشام1985 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية اخ أحمد....


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لكم جميعا إخوانى الأعزاء يا من شرفتمونى بزيارة الموضوع
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (10 ديسمبر 2009)

برنامج ممتاز الله يكرمك باشمهندس أحمد
لي طلب لوسمحت وهو تجهيز درس فيديو مع البيانات توضح فية أستخدام طريقة Volume بالنسبة Grading Level متغير حيث أن خبرتي ليست كبيرة في هذا المجال.
جزيت خيرا وبارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## futa_eng (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_مشكور ياباش مهندس والموضوع شيق_
_ومفيد للغاية_
_جزاك الله خير الجزاء_​


----------



## futa_eng (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ياباش مهندس الموضوع شيق ومفيد للغاية
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الفاضل أبو المعتز
سأشرح لك كيفية أستخدام برنامجى CalcVolumeBill 1.0 
بالنسبة لـ Grading Level متغير قريبا جدا إن شاء الله 

الأخ الزميل الفاضل futa_eng
جزاك الله كل خي واحسن الله لإلينا وإليك


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رااائع شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبوالمعتز (17 ديسمبر 2009)

لا زلت في أنتظارك أخي المهندس أحمد
بارك الله لك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل أبو المعتز
أعتذر عن التاخير كنت مريضا ومشغول جدا فى نفس الوقت
غدا إن شاء الله أرد على إستفسارك تفصيلا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك وزادك علما


----------



## أبوالمعتز (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف سلامة عليك أخي المهندس أحمد وربنا يعينك ويعاونك على مشاغلك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم

أخى فى الله أبو المعتز 
اعتذر لك مرة أخرى عن التاخر ولكن جهازى كان مصاب بفيروس ووصلة النت كان بها مشاكل كثيرة
عموما...حتى يتيسر لى الوقت لإجابتك تفصيليا عن سؤالك أجيبك هذه الإجابة السريعة

حتى تستعمل برنامجى CalcVolumeBill 1.0 بالنسبة Grading Level متغير
تقوم بعمل الـ Grid فى برنامج اللاند دسكتوب على الـ Volume Surface الذى أنشأه البرنامج عند حسابه
للكميات بطريقة Composit (لا تصنع الـ Grid على الـ Terrain Surface بل على الـ Volume Surface )
بذلك ستكون مناسيب نقاط الـ Grid ليست مناسيب مطلقة بل فروق مناسيب بين السطحيين الذين
تحسب الكميات بينهما

خذ هذه الـ Grid إلى برنامجى CalcVolumeBill 1.0 ونفذ نفس الخطوات المشروحة فى كتيب الشرح
مع فارق واحد هو أن تعلم الخيار Volume بدلا من Terrain (فى المربع المعنون Grid Surface Type )

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي أحمد على الشرح ولكن إذا أمكن يكون الشرح بالفيديو
بارك الله فيك ووفقك وأعانك في أمورك كلها


----------



## ابوالحسن فرج (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ياباشمهندس أحمد على مجهودك والله يجزيك خير!


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا

أخى فى الله أبو المعتز
أحتاج بعض الوقت لألبى لك طلبك
إن شاء الله يكون قريبا


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## omer_d (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ashraf easa (4 يناير 2010)

ما هي كيفية الحصول علي البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم

الزميل لالفاضل ashraf easa 
يوجد فى مشاركتى الأولى فى أول صفحة من الموضوع رابط لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## freeman11 (11 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

مجهود اكتر من رائع ربنا يكرمك اخي


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 يناير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 فبراير 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## akhilali (27 فبراير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام ممكن توضحولي شلون يجيني البرنامج بعد مانزلت الملف الي هو How To Get CalcVolumeBill اكون ممنون الكم 

ak العراقي


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل Ak Hilali
وصلتنى رسالتك على البريد وأرسل لك النسخة التجريبية غدا إن شاء الله

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## faridouche (1 مارس 2010)

Generated Key And Codes:


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## salatha (3 مارس 2010)

يعطيك الصحة على هدا البرنامج و شكرا"


----------



## السندباد المساحي (3 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مارس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## alngar1969 (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## mah2000 (17 مارس 2010)

مشكووووور اخي ... ممكن شرح لعمل البرنامج وطريقة الحساب و الرسم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الزميل الفاضل mah2000
البرنامج مشروح فى الصفحة الاولى ويوجد أيضا روابط لملفات مفيدة جدا 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## mohamme (19 مارس 2010)

رحمة الله على والديك خلصتنة من الحسابات الي شلعت قلبنا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

جزاك الله خيرا

وبارك الله فيك

وأحسن الله إلينا وإليك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## محمد سعيد m (26 مارس 2010)

شكر على المجهود المتميز


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 مارس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## hodabasha (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## ولــودي (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووور يا بشمهندس علا الروابط


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 أبريل 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## laiouni (17 أبريل 2010)

ادعو الله ان يجعل عملك الصالح هدا في ميزان حسناتك يا اكرم الأكرمين برنامج رائع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## laiouni (21 أبريل 2010)

تشكراتي الخالصة ودمت عضوا فعالأ في هدا الملتقى الرائع


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 أبريل 2010)

برجاء مراجعة الرابط الذى وضعته فى مشاركتى لكيفية الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج


----------



## pshl (25 أبريل 2010)

مبدع مبدع مبدع على طووووول

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
1vaKKkADP7i - Qiobzq5ZCsh - av2M3wfIaJV - 1TWjDI7JU2C - zUHUNF6o3dL
>^zw*~CGO61,I*vW+R2]p(zV<G9,^Q..6`$/9Uf/x$>[email protected],:aZCCh
Enk06b3hA>cOHao+~cX>q$>[email protected]\sK|[email protected])l"Rxj0U*V~3VY~h[8u?RxY'OTf!{'LfT*&.3<#T%W([email protected]"jz:+e1O4Av#>#[email protected]<uWECG
1oMgNQqt|^Wq0e{1jQ!T6<p%dhA

بإنتظار البرنامج
[email protected]


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك
إنتظر النسخة التجريبية من البرنامج اليوم بإذن الله


----------



## pshl (27 أبريل 2010)

اخى لم يصلنى البرنامج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (27 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى الفاضل حسام

أرسلت لك النسخة التنجريبية من EarthCAD V2 و Profiler 1.5 من عشرة دقائق فقط
وسأرسل لك النسخة التجريبية منCalcVolumeBill 1.0 غدا إن شاء الله 

أعتذر للتأخير فقد كانت عندى ظروف صعبة

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## nblcheikh (28 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (15 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## ss_online1 (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (17 مايو 2010)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamedazab (20 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 مايو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## رماح بدر (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## Ar.Eng (12 يونيو 2010)

بصراحة ئرفناك وأرفتنا من الموقع ده اللي انت فيه لأن مواضيعك هايفة
يعني بصراحة كل مشوف اسمك يرتفع ضغطي
دنا لي شهر مشترك بالموقع ده وانت بنفس الموضوع خلاص بقى​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

كل إناء ينضح بما فية


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده . سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده .... سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ...... سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده * سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ** سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده *** سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 يونيو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (29 يونيو 2010)




----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القبطان1 (1 يوليو 2010)

بصراحة ئرفناك وئرفنا الموقع اللي انت فيه 
يا اخي مك تئيييييييييييييل شوفلك موقع تاني حط بلاويك فيه
انت معندكش غير التلات برامح دول اللي كلهم كزب وأرفت الموقع فيهم وتقو ايه تجريبي
تقول تجريبي ايه بتضحك على مين بصراحة انا متابعك انت عالة عالموقع ويا ريت تريحنا منك
بتكتب سبحان الله كويس بس اتقي الله يا اخي​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده * سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده ** سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده - سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده -- سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده . سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (10 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (12 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## م.أشرف غنيم (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخ احمد واملئ الدنيا تسبيح ولا يهمك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed2009gc (18 يوليو 2010)

مششششششككككككوووووووررر ياطيب


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 يوليو 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عماد حمد (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخى


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## Murad2009 (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه. اللهم أمين


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ولك بمثل مادعوت لى وزيادة


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (8 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (11 أغسطس 2010)

*كل عام وأنتم بخير*​


----------



## civil devel (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القيصر الحزين (15 أغسطس 2010)

وقل ربي زدني علماً 
 مشكور أخي الفاضل


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (18 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(( وقل ربي زدني علماً ))


جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (29 أغسطس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيكم الف عافيه على جهودكم القيمه


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 أغسطس 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## حارث البدراني (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## zaks78 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## حارث البدراني (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور ولكن لحد الان لم استطع الحصول على اي من برامجك ارحمنا ياسيد الله يجزيك خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الزميل الفاضل حارث - يرحمنا ويرحمك الله - هذا رابط يوضح لك كيف تحصل على نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج 
http://www.4shared.com/file/DOs8aKd_/How_To_Get_CalcVolumeBill.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م./ احمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## ELMASREY_AMIR (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله لك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مطهر المروني (13 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

عفوا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك فيك مهندسنا احمد*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mghebib (23 أكتوبر 2010)

merci beaucouppppppppppppppp


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

de rien


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

* بارك الله فيك*
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (21 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## elfaki (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً على هذا البرنامج الرائع.


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ghribo (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا .وياريت اعرف نمرتك لانى لى طلب عندك


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا - يمكنك مراسلتى على الخاص


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (4 يناير 2011)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## mozart_free2000 (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## THE HURRICANE (16 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (31 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م. أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## مى محمود الديب (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mamathashem (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## استشارى المساحة (6 يونيو 2011)

معلزمات مفيدة جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elnahhas (23 يونيو 2011)

فانا اشكرك مرتين وادعو لك مرتين


----------



## أبو ماجد (23 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سكولز (23 يونيو 2011)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا هندسة


----------



## noor-noor (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## عبد المنعم حتحوت (21 يوليو 2011)

_:78:_


----------



## mido1984 (22 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع ممتاز


----------



## mido1984 (22 يوليو 2011)

فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ​


----------



## كبل (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م سهيل سعيد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم بارك الله فيك 
ومشكووووووووووووووووور علي الشرح


----------



## كبل (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## العريجي محمد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي المهندس احمد


----------



## مهندس رواوص (21 نوفمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (29 نوفمبر 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير ياهندسة ومشكور بجد على المجهود الرائع دة وانا بعت لحضرتك رقم الفلاشة بتاعتى ياريت حضرتكلو تفضلت تبعتلى البرنامج 

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
PvylMyNZAYE - zU0yCCZuEvC - 1iVhK2hV9Ft - 1Th1ZSaec8a - tT9s7Sy8Cra
tfl|aMt#M1Hd=60G"IOVqe:?108w?y#p%X]+.Pr8Q!dGb
ZQnI?X9HMLhz`e7zV34-,KhW=}AOlx)V*|}nNe&trWvREPAA1(X"1|o$*+0U6QMgyHSSU<d_sEE%Ittzt(_>#Fxr5*&^8Q#o{AdG
6=lBhaPZm3b4A/Lz7P#FfAf
ودة رقم الفلاشة بتاعتى تانى


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (13 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير ياهندسة ومشكور بجد على المجهود الرائع دة وانا بعت لحضرتك رقم الفلاشة بتاعتى ياريت حضرتكلو تفضلت تبعتلى البرنامج 

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
PvylMyNZAYE - zU0yCCZuEvC - 1iVhK2hV9Ft - 1Th1ZSaec8a - tT9s7Sy8Cra
tfl|aMt#M1Hd=60G"IOVqe:?108w?y#p%X]+.Pr8Q!dGb
ZQnI?X9HMLhz`e7zV34-,KhW=}AOlx)V*|}nNe&trWvREPAA1(X"1|o$*+0U6QMgyHSSU<d_sEE%Ittzt(_>#Fxr5*&^8Q#o{AdG
6=lBhaPZm3b4A/Lz7P#FfAf
ودة رقم الفلاشة بتاعتى تانى


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

وين الدنجل يا هندسة لينا سنتين دايخين فى مكة


----------



## ايمن اللهيبي (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## القيصر الحزين (26 يناير 2012)

*مششششششششششششكور
والله يجزيك ألف خير
*​


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (27 يناير 2012)

مشكورر


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (27 يناير 2012)

مشكورين


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (3 مارس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزى الله خيرا كل من مر على الموضوع أو شارك فيه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 مارس 2012)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (8 مارس 2012)

شكرااااا يا مهندس احمد ارجو ارسال البرنامج على الاميل الخاص بى ([email protected])ومفتاح الفلاش


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (8 مارس 2012)

شكرااا يامهندس احمد ارجو ارسال المفتاح البرنامج على الاميل [email protected]ومقد لك مفتاح الفلاش


----------



## khlio kolo (20 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## hny (21 أبريل 2013)

مشكور جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## aabdelwahb (11 يونيو 2013)

\FlashKey.txt
الاخ الكريم دا مفتاح الفلاشه


----------



## abu fanny (13 يونيو 2013)

جزيت خيرا ووفقك الله يااخي........


----------



## م.بندر الضباره (28 يناير 2015)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## ahmedtaha67 (28 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الكرام اين البرنامج ؟؟
لم اجد رابط لتحميل برنامج حساب الكميات
اذا تكرم احدكم بوضع رابط لتحميل برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0


----------



## ahmedtaha67 (28 ديسمبر 2015)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

برجاء انا بحاجة الى برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 لحساب كميات الحفر والردم 

لقد بحثت عنه كثيرا ولم اجده *​:4:
*
برجاء من لديه اى مساعده 

وشكرا 
*​


----------



## ريبوار كيفي (28 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا يا مهندس على هذا المجهود , بارك الله فيك 
هذا مفتاح الفلاشة أنتضر جواب

Generated Key And Codes:
------------------------
[For Flash Memory]
aZ7Q9DW4rH - Qt4HShil5g - a0GpoKClsq - P7XALsRAmX - P0iCkykxDb
,oA]sp}[email protected])j7Ac?_d$&X6j}X|scwiw2=JEbj
!7ZEtR`:-?pmJrTHtj>-0qX'yuWAmv%khO1{_;ri$vr;sM>JZjvZSKm6tSk"LP]FJp`#=V*%VWf]VOkUFxtPy#Ebb
V+}+K0\q(apw1=D+;1xu!WVLPvedCd


----------



## ريبوار كيفي (13 يناير 2016)

شكرا على مجهودك بس ممكن رابط البرنامج يا بش مهندس ؟


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## aral (24 يناير 2016)

مشكور باشمهندس على البرنامج جزاك الله الف خير


----------

